

Ask HN: Is getting funded in the US as fast as it looks like? - cfontes

When I browse Angel list or CrunchBase almost every single app or site has several investors, even those ones that have good competitors get funded.<p>I am having a really, really hard time, to even get in find "investors" here in Brazil and it looks like every american is investing in startups in the US.<p>What is the real picture ?<p>Can a regular people find funding alone without some incubator like YC ?<p>does it happen as much as I believe?  or I am complety wrong ?
======
debacle
If you are going to get funded, chances are it happens one of two ways - fast,
or very slow.

If it happens fast, it will be very fast - weeks to maybe two months on the
outside. This usually means you have a couple of offers and are in high demand
and/or are a high profile startup. Obviously the bigger your company and the
more complex the deal is, the longer the legal legwork takes.

If it happens slow, it will be _very_ slow - I've seen companies court a
single VC for 4+ years before getting funded.

------
anovikov
That is naturally a 'cosmo effect' like reading Cosmo leaves every girl with
an impression that she's fat and everyone else has alot better sex. You just
don't know about those have failed.

------
camz
No. Most of it is smoke and mirrors. It'd hard to get funding anywhere. It's
just easier to find the vcs but that doesn't mean it's any easier to get
funded. I'd suggest going solo without funding. I sink my own cash into my
company so I can control it without having to report in weekly to someone that
doesn't know my business

